# Russia vs Germany



## eyad84

Hello all soccer fans

russia will be hosting germany tomorrow at 7:00 pm at the world cup 2010 qualifying round

the match will mostly decide who will be in south africa next summer, and expected to be very exciting

if any one would like to watch it at some sports bar pls pm me


----------



## samerelchaar

hey man which pub can i watch the game ?


----------



## eyad84

samerelchaar said:


> hey man which pub can i watch the game ?


not sure yet, i will look it up


----------



## Free_Spirit

Russia lost 0:1... stadium is just minutes from my parent's place... miss to be there...


----------



## eyad84

*hard luck*



Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Russia lost 0:1... stadium is just minutes from my parent's place... miss to be there...


hard luck

I really like germany's squad
but got to say that the russians has been great for a few years now 

no doubt that they r gonna make it to south africa.............
and they r gonna be one of the best teams in the tournament


----------

